# Wedding Car Hire in Dubai



## tonyandbevs (May 7, 2009)

We are marrying in Dubai in October this year and are looking to hire wedding cars to take us from Al Qasr to Christ Church in Jebel Ali and obviously back again. At the moment we have managed to find only 1 or 2 decent firms but they can only provide black limos for guest, we are looking for white or silver.
Does anyone know of any good firms we can contact?
Thanks for any help.


----------



## calypsocooler (May 7, 2009)

These guys have the strangest combinations possible.
Dubai Exotic Limo - Hummer

Good luck and have fun!

Greetz,
Winny


----------



## expat123 (May 8, 2009)

tonyandbevs said:


> We are marrying in Dubai in October this year and are looking to hire wedding cars to take us from Al Qasr to Christ Church in Jebel Ali and obviously back again. At the moment we have managed to find only 1 or 2 decent firms but they can only provide black limos for guest, we are looking for white or silver.
> Does anyone know of any good firms we can contact?
> 
> do a search for premier bride dubai, it uses the initials pbdubai it has a transportation vendor
> good luck


----------

